# Jackson concert promoters remove Kiss from lineup



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2011)

*Jackson concert promoters remove Kiss from lineup*

By Anthony McCartney
August 16, 2011

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Organizers of a Michael Jackson tribute concert dropped Kiss from the lineup after receiving widespread criticism for booking the band despite critical comments toward the late pop singer by bassist Gene Simmons.

The announcement Tuesday came a day after Global Live Events announced Kiss would join the show planned for Oct. 8 in Cardiff, Wales. 

Fans, media and the singer's estate quickly noted that Simmons has said in recent years that he was convinced Jackson molested children.

Some of the critical comments came within days of Jackson's June 2009 death.

Jackson was acquitted of molestation charges after a 2005 trial in California.

Some of Simmons' harshest comments came last year in an interview with Classic Rock magazine. "Well, you know, where there's smoke there's fire," Simmons said regarding accusations that Jackson abused young boys. 

"There's no question in my mind he molested those kids. Not a doubt."

Global Events Live* CEO Chris Hunt accepted blame, calling Kiss' booking an "oversight."

"Under the circumstances, we fully agree that even though Kiss is a band Michael admired, we have no choice but to rescind our invitation to them to appear in our tribute concert," Hunt wrote in a statement.

A spokeswoman for the band was not immediately available for comment.

It is the latest stumble for a show that is endorsed by Jackson's mother and several siblings but is opposed by brothers Jermaine and Randy. 

The brothers have noted that the show is scheduled to happen during the involuntary manslaughter trial of a doctor charged in Michael Jackson's death.

Fans have protested ticket prices -- which start at nearly $100 -- the lineup and the show's faraway location since "Michael Forever - The Tribute Concert" was announced last month.

Howard Weitzman, an attorney for Jackson's estate, questioned the show in a letter sent to Hunt on Tuesday, questioning whether any of the show's proceeds would be going to charity, as promoters have claimed.

Kiss' departure leaves Smokey Robinson, Christina Aguilera and Cee Lo Green as the show's superstars.

From CNN.com


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 16, 2011)

I like Gene Simmons attitude about life and his music.  Smart guy, (well, he's a Jew born Chaim Weitz), and never has been high according to him. 

And yeah, I don't see _KISS_ in the MJ special after calling him a kiddie fiddler.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good move, KISS blows.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 16, 2011)

so the family of a pedophile doesn't like the lifestyle of a swinger?


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 16, 2011)

Agree! KISS sucked since I was like, what, 12.


----------



## MDR (Aug 16, 2011)

Gene Simmons was just saying what everyone else was thinking. Kiss was never a great act musically, but Simmons is a marketing genius. I'm a littlle sick of Joe Jackson running around cashing in on his sons' death in any way possible. Regardless of what you believe about Michael Jackson, I think everyone can agree that he was one very fucked up individual. I would go one step further and say more than part of the reason was his very fucked up family and his abusive father. What's interesting to me is that Joe Jackson seems to have found a way to take advantage of his son in life and in death.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 16, 2011)

Haha. I read that they had signed on to do the show and knew it wouldn't last. Not a surprise at all, still funny as hell though.

DENIED!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

Gene Simmons = world's biggest fucktard


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2011)

And now for the Universe's corniest YouTube...






YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> Gene Simmons = world's biggest fucktard



Who's worse, Lee Priest or Gene Simmons?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Who's worse, Lee Priest or Gene Simmons?



Gene Simmons by a landslide.


----------



## LAM (Aug 16, 2011)

Big Smoothy said:


> I like Gene Simmons attitude about life and his music.
> 
> And yeah, I don't see _KISS_ in the MJ special after calling him a kiddie fiddler.



ditto...


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2011)

A landslide? _Damn_. I know how you feel about Priest, too.


----------



## MDR (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, Prince REALLY hates Gene.


----------



## LAM (Aug 16, 2011)

MDR said:


> Kiss was never a great act musically



that I can not agree with, IMO Kiss had some of the best albums for their time.  where I grew up EVERYONE had every single Kiss record and we listened to them every single day.


----------



## MDR (Aug 16, 2011)

LAM said:


> that I can not agree with, IMO Kiss had some of the best albums for their time. where I grew up EVERYONE had every single Kiss record and we listened to them every single day.


 
They were very popular when I was a kid, too.  I only meant that the music wasn't overly complex or innovative.  Mostly I remember how much my first girlfriend liked to listen to them while making out.  Her entire bedroom was covered with Kiss posters.  So you could safely say I have a mostly positive connotation with the band.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 16, 2011)

MDR said:


> Wow, Prince *REALLY* hates Gene.



Fixed.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 17, 2011)

MDR said:


> Gene Simmons was just saying what everyone else was thinking. Kiss was never a great act musically, but Simmons is a marketing genius.



1. Not everyone was saying it - I was not, and am not, and a lot of people think MJ was set up.

2. Kiss was/is a simple bubble gum party band.  Simple riffs and chords. Songs about parties, and girlfriends.  Simple, but simplicity is needed at times.  

3. Yes, Simmons is damn good at marketing, and its Simmon's brains why KISS is still even remembered, IMO.


----------

